# 2 different PS3 in same house - cant connect to multiplayer CALL OF DUTY 4



## Kubaman

I got a second PS3 for my brother's bday just so we can play Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare at the same time using different PS3's. (SICK GAME)

We had no issues for 2 months and now when one person is on, the other game says "Downloading game settings" when in lobby or try to join any online game. This happens no matter which PS3 we use because both of us can log in using our accounts on both PS3's. (again, this worked fine for 2 months)

I have router built in my modem and both PS3's are connected wirelessly. There are no problems with our internet connection to our two PS3's cuz we can still go on the internet and play other games. 

So I dont know what the hell it could be especially when nothing was changed and everything was the same as before. Is it from my end, or servers at Activision? PLZ HELP.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Try to restart your internet connection. It could be an IP clash or something. Just turn off the router for 10 seconds and turn it back on.


----------



## deleted122510

_Firewalls_ both your best friend and your worst enemy.


----------



## Kubaman

Undocked Windy, I'm not sure what you mean, can you elaborate a little?

Also, I've tried the resetting my router and it still displays the same problem, our PS3's are online, just when it comes to this game, we can't play at the same time, but we used to. I just don't get it.


----------



## deleted122510

Well, your firewall could be blocking one of your from fully being connectible meaning, you couldn't go the net or play online games.


----------



## McNinja

Whats your router make and model?


----------



## wuptdo

I can see this post has been dead for a few months, but i was wondering if you have found a solution to this issue.

As both me and my brother have PS3's and we are having the identical issue.

We can 'sometimes' get on if we both sign in, log in to COD4, and click find game at the same time, with split second timing.

But this 'downloading game settings' only occurs once we select the find game button, not when we hit play now.

I am using the DG834G V3 with latest firmware.

Thanks if anyone can help.

Wuptdo

EDIT: Btw once we are past the 'find game' button as it were the first time, we can stay on for hours without any connection problems, so im presuming the router is refusing the connection for some reason.


----------



## JeremyC

You may have to set up your PS3's to have their own IP address manually. Whats the error code if you get one from the PS3?


----------



## wuptdo

Thanks for reply but,

I've assigned static IP's set MTU to routers setting/ISP's settings. Placed PS3 in DMZ, everything possible=S 

Still comes up with the message 'downloading game settings' the only thing i can put it down to is the PS3's are conflicting each other in someway. 

Something like the COD4 servers wont allow more than 1 ps3 from 1 IP address to connect? 

Only plausable cause of the solution, other than that my router is preventing it accessing the internet where as i can still go on PSN and go on the internet on other pc's at the same time.

(there is no error code btw, it just idles on downloading game settings)

Cheers Wuptdo


----------



## bushrescue

Kubaman said:


> I got a second PS3 for my brother's bday just so we can play Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare at the same time using different PS3's. (SICK GAME)
> 
> We had no issues for 2 months and now when one person is on, the other game says "Downloading game settings" when in lobby or try to join any online game. This happens no matter which PS3 we use because both of us can log in using our accounts on both PS3's. (again, this worked fine for 2 months)
> 
> I have router built in my modem and both PS3's are connected wirelessly. There are no problems with our internet connection to our two PS3's cuz we can still go on the internet and play other games.
> 
> So I dont know what the hell it could be especially when nothing was changed and everything was the same as before. Is it from my end, or servers at Activision? PLZ HELP.


----------



## bushrescue

Got a second ps3 in diff room, both wireless to a netgear router, had problems both connecting at same time, one would connect but other just sit there saying downloading game settings in cod4, if I leave it downloading game settings it will connect eventually, some times it takes couple mins others could be 20 mins(what a pain), yesterday I went into router page(192.168.0.1) and went to where you can reboot router, soon as rebooted the 2 ps3's connected right away, can invite to same game and do all that one ps3 could do, have done this 5 or 6 times successfully every time since, try rebooting router, works for me


----------



## wuptdo

Yeh i can do it successfully if i reboot and go on at the exact same time as i stated above.

However usually theres someone else in the household using the internet so continuously rebooting isn't really a viable option.

Thanks for the reply anyway

Wuptdo :smile:


----------



## Wisey!

Not got time to read everything here, but I had the same problem, turned off UPnP on my router and did a full reset on everything, completely powerd off. Problem solved.

Since you've already tried rebooting. Try turning off UPnP on your router.


Hope this helps,
Wisey


----------



## wuptdo

Heya

Thanks for your reply i will try that. If it does work, it may cause my lag to increase though, as when originally there was only 1 ps3 in the house, my UPnP was broken and i fixed it with a firmware update allowing my connection to go from orange/yellow to 4 bars green.

However if it does work, does anyone know what ports i need to open up for the ps3 manually?

If not i'll just put in DMZ.

(well an equivilent anyway, as my router only supports one system there, by equivelent i mean opening up the full port range of 1-65000 or whatever it is.)

Cheers

Wuptdo


----------



## wuptdo

Just tried it!

And it works! ray: Joins partys/games really fast now, almost instantly now.. :grin:

Must be something screwed up with UPnP on the router.

Anyway i just opened up the ports from 1 - 65535 on the ps3's to get it to act like a DMZ.

Thanks for all your help people


----------



## Wisey!

Yeah, I couldn't firgure out why it worked too. You can have quite a few PS3's on your network now, think I've had 4 at one point (mini-LAN party ftw).


No problem


----------



## bushrescue

Wisey! said:


> Not got time to read everything here, but I had the same problem, turned off UPnP on my router and did a full reset on everything, completely powerd off. Problem solved.
> 
> Since you've already tried rebooting. Try turning off UPnP on your router.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Wisey


Thanks Wisey, that did it, UPnP fixed it after weeks of messing about, bless you man for taking time to tell usray:


----------



## Wisey!

Haha, thanks =]

No worries.


----------



## Jason09

Kubaman said:


> I got a second PS3 for my brother's bday just so we can play Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare at the same time using different PS3's. (SICK GAME)
> 
> We had no issues for 2 months and now when one person is on, the other game says "Downloading game settings" when in lobby or try to join any online game. This happens no matter which PS3 we use because both of us can log in using our accounts on both PS3's. (again, this worked fine for 2 months)
> 
> I have router built in my modem and both PS3's are connected wirelessly. There are no problems with our internet connection to our two PS3's cuz we can still go on the internet and play other games.
> 
> So I dont know what the hell it could be especially when nothing was changed and everything was the same as before. Is it from my end, or servers at Activision? PLZ HELP.


Did you try a factory default reset of the router and then reconfigure the ports?


----------

